# is this normal?



## steve1 (Sep 22, 2012)

tail curve 
he is very sensitive about the end of that tail. there does not appear to be anything wrong with it that i can see. just think its odd the way he holds it up at the end


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 22, 2012)

It may just be tense muscles, ready for action. My tegus aren't real thrilled about having the ends of their tails messed with anyway. I would keep an eye out, but not worry. I have a Colombian that did that when younger, too.


----------



## steve1 (Sep 22, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> It may just be tense muscles, ready for action. My tegus aren't real thrilled about having the ends of their tails messed with anyway. I would keep an eye out, but not worry. I have a Colombian that did that when younger, too.



ok thanks bunches


----------



## cole_schank (Sep 23, 2012)

my guy isn't thrilled when you touch the base of his taill for some reason? I think he is just real proud of how beautiful it is, and is letting me know, "hey! thats mine!"


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 23, 2012)

As Laura said. My 'gu, which is a Colombian and a lovely little lad, is fine as long and I go "NOWHERE" near his tail, I'll get some serious huffs and puffs if I touch that ! 
Which is hard when a tail is pretty much all he is !
[attachment=5285]


----------



## cole_schank (Sep 23, 2012)

It is hard because sometimes you cant help but touch! I will say that the more I hold him he isn't so moody about it and is starting to trust me more around his tail. I think it bothers them because it is one of their defense mechanisms and it also stores a lot of fat. it should just be a stage, but don't quote me,as i am still learning myself.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 23, 2012)

I think the very tip of gurus tail has a slight bend. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just make sure you are providing proper care (lighting, diet, temps, supplements, etc).


----------



## steve1 (Sep 24, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> I think the very tip of gurus tail has a slight bend. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just make sure you are providing proper care (lighting, diet, temps, supplements, etc).



that's funny because that is the same with Gator. it is just the very tip of his tail. must be a Columbian thing


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 25, 2012)

I wonder if it is because they tail whip a lot when younger.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 25, 2012)

mines argentine. he never tail whipped so i have absolutely no idea what caused it.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine has a small one in the end of his tail. He is extreme giant/blue cross


----------



## jbtegu (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine has a slight knick in it as well . I have an extreme giant and when I received him from varnyard he didn't have it but after his first shed he got a lil lil zigzag in his tip of the tail i don't know how but it doesn't hurt him at all I can touch it and stroke it. Wierd.


----------

